# Geek Filter



## Cowboy (Aug 19, 2010)

Name says it all


















































































Also a Small Video too.......
http://hitechhookups.blogspot.com/2010/07/diy-filter.html


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool I always wondered what to do with them. Your Girls are cute and helping Dad thats sweet.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

awesome!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Great idea. I always like seeing new ideas to deal with stuff that normally ends up in the garbage.


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Nice idea


----------

